
Hacking back, the worst idea in cybersecurity, rises again - ForHackernews
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2017/10/hacking_back_the_worst_idea_in_cybersecurity_rises_again.html
======
benchaney
Cutting out all the condescension, the core argument appears to be that this
is a bad idea, because of the uncertainty involved. While this isn’t a bad
argument, I don’t find it fully convincing. Are there any other concerns?

